# GOTM July 2009 - Rabsa's Ibanez LACS Jani Liimatainen Destroyer



## DDDorian (Jul 9, 2009)

*July 2009 Guitar of the Month: Rabsa's Jani Liimatainen Ibanez LACS Destroyer!*

Congrats to *Rabsa* for winning July 2009's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership!

Ever heard of Sonata Arctica? They're a Finnish power metal band. Good for them! Beats playing morose doom metal like all the other Finns, I guess. Slightly more enticing for us at ss.org is the fact that former axeman Jani Liimatainen had an endorsement with Ibanez that resulted in several stunning LA Custom Shop guitars, including this one-of-a-kind seven-string Destroyer. Our man Rabsa managed to chance across this in a Finnish store through pure luck and this unique instrument is now his for the shredding. Take a look:




































































Mahogany body with Quilted Maple top
5-piece Maple/Wenge neck with Ebony fretboard
25.5" scale 
22 jumbo frets
Bolt-On-Neck
DiMarzio pickups, N: Air Norton 7 B: Evo 7 or Blaze 7
Ibanez Lo-profile Edge tremelo
Sonata Arctica inlay at 1st fret

Congratulations to this month's winner!


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 9, 2009)

Amazing guitar! 
Congrats to him


----------



## thesimo (Jul 9, 2009)

crazy !

btw why was GOTM already decided on the 9th of july, isnt there a whole month to vote?


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jul 10, 2009)

It was just too obvious 

Congrats man!


----------



## Harry (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 10, 2009)

So very awesome.


----------



## Zachg (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats man 

One of the most beautiful guitars I'ver ever seen!!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 11, 2009)

CONGRATS to the WINNER


----------



## JonesTown (Jul 11, 2009)

Dude, awesome Axe man


----------



## jsousa (Jul 11, 2009)

congrats.

but why was there no voting, and why isnt there a prize?


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 12, 2009)

The nomination period exists to whittle the final vote down to four guitars. We only got four nominations so there was no point in going through the voting process this time around. There's no prize because WB Pickups hasn't actually delivered on a single prize and we haven't organised a replacement.


----------



## Razor777 (Jul 13, 2009)

Now I'm not the biggest fan of Destroyers. But that thing is possibly one of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen!


----------



## Mr12ax7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats you have one of the illist guitars ever


----------



## skimbatcha (Jul 24, 2009)

i love it! and sonata arctica are awesome!


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jul 25, 2009)

Mr12ax7 said:


> illist



Sorry, what....?


----------



## Warchest (Jul 31, 2009)

That looks fucking mint


----------



## Rabsa (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for everyone! 




But unfortunately I maybe have to inevitable put it for sale, because of some bigger needs of money wich are almost impossible to deal with when I'm just unemployed student.... 


I hope this shouldn't be the only decision, but nothing can do. If that's the only way, the guitar will be soon for sale, but first only in Finnish website and maybe later I accept offers from from abroad.


See ya...


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn, that sucks. 

Hopefully it'll stay in the family.


----------



## Rabsa (Aug 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Damn, that sucks.
> 
> Hopefully it'll stay in the family.



I hope so. But I have bad feeling about this... there is waiting maybe 800 dollars penalties for me from speeding and endangering traffic.... I also had to repetition my drivers license and tests. 


This_f**king_sucks_!


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2009)

Ouch. Yeah, that does suck.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks like alot of fun to play.


----------



## Steakbomb (Aug 9, 2009)

What an amazing guitar. I love Jani and I love Sonata!! Sell it to me!!!


----------



## Demonsev7en (Sep 1, 2009)

It's...beautiful :|

Whats the extra control cavity for? below where (i assume_ the vol and tone pot's are housed?

If you ever sell that thing and i have cash


----------



## Rabsa (Sep 6, 2009)

Demonsev7en said:


> It's...beautiful :|
> 
> Whats the extra control cavity for? below where (i assume_ the vol and tone pot's are housed?
> 
> If you ever sell that thing and i have cash



It's for input jack.


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 22, 2010)

Now THAT is sexy.


----------



## youheardme (Mar 8, 2010)

Being a huge fan of sonata this guitar is so f'ng awesome... Wow... 

I know a long time ago Jani sold his custom RG with the same color scheme... Anyone know what happened to that?


----------



## Crazymaniam (Apr 21, 2010)

Very much sexy guitar


----------

